# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Z-axis gap

## 3dpat

Hi all... I've gone through the setup process with my MOD-t, however the hot end always seems to end up a couple millimeters above the build plate when I attempt to run test prints.  The filament itself extrudes well, but doesn't adhere to the plate; I have to stop the print more or less as soon as it starts.  I've already tried setting the height using the adjustment wheel on the back of the print head, to no avail.

Any thoughts?  It was pretty late both nights that I've been able to tackle this, so I could have missed something...

----------


## NewMatter

> Hi all... I've gone through the setup process with my MOD-t, however the hot end always seems to end up a couple millimeters above the build plate when I attempt to run test prints.  The filament itself extrudes well, but doesn't adhere to the plate; I have to stop the print more or less as soon as it starts.  I've already tried setting the height using the adjustment wheel on the back of the print head, to no avail.
> 
> Any thoughts?  It was pretty late both nights that I've been able to tackle this, so I could have missed something...


Seems like your Zaxis is homing higher than it should be. Please contact us at hello@newmatter.com so we can help you get it homing correctly. Thank you!

----------


## 3dpat

I sent two messages last week to contact@newmatter -- a previously-responsive New Matter address -- which I've now forwarded to hello@newmatter including a link to this thread.  I find it unclear how to reconcile contact@newmatter, hello@newmatter, the (relatively) fast response time to this third-party forum thread with a recommendation to contact support, and this notice stating delays in customer support.

This forum was my recourse on this issue due to the lack of a response as well as the customer support delay notice; advising me to head back to customer support seems contradictory, but I'm happy to follow through.  If the contact@newmatter address isn't actively monitored, an auto-responder would seem appropriate given the expectation of delayed responses.

----------

